# Fot-li! que és de Reus!



## Mph redux

Hola!

Heu sentit aquesta frase?
Espero que els de Reus no s'enfadin amb mi...

Pel que entenc, s'utilitza quan hi ha una situació més o menys injusta i es permet. Ningú fa res per evitar-ho. 
Exemple: "ha apujat el preus un 5% i fot-li que és de Reus!"

Durant el segle XIX Reus va ser una ciutat importantíssima en termes econòmics i de poder. Estic segur que aquesta frase ve d'aquella època. 
Possiblement es va originar quan gent d'altres contrades anava a vendre productes a Reus i com que allà eren rics, _picaven_...no se , és només una teoria que se m'ha acudit ara. Creieu que té sentit?
A veure si algú en sap l'origen!

gràcies!
mph


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Ni idea de l'origen, ara: com que l'he sentida tota la vida pot ser que vagi per on dius.


----------



## Mei

Hola, tampoc en sé l'origen però l'he fet servir més d'un cop. 

Mei


----------



## kiyama

Jo no l'havia sentida mai, només llegida, però aquest estiu vaig conèixer un noi de Barcelona que ho deia diverses vegades cada dia.
Ki


----------



## xupxup

Doncs a mi un professor m'havia explicat que aquesta expressió venia d'una guerra que hi va haver que els de Reus eren d'un bàndol i els de Tarragona de l'altre, i quan n'enganxaven un de Reus li fotien tant com podien, no per ser de Reus (que ja és prou pena ) sinó per ser enemic.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Doncs a mi un professor m'havia explicat que aquesta expressió venia d'una guerra que hi va haver que els de Reus eren d'un bàndol i els de Tarragona de l'altre, i quan n'enganxaven un de Reus li fotien tant com podien, no per ser de Reus (que ja és prou pena ) sinó per ser enemic.


 
Això que comentes té molt de sentit, Xupxup, perquè és de tots ben coneguda la rivalitat entre Reus i Tarragona (potser la més coneguda d'entre totes les ciutats catalanes).

A mi, això de "fot-li que és de Reus" només em sona lleugerament. El que sí que he sentit moltes vegades (i a favor de Reus) és allò de "*Reus, París i Londres*", que suposo que també us sona: diuen que ve de l'època en què l'aiguardent i els licors europeus es cotitzaven a aquestes tres ciutats... O sigui que... Poca broma, Reus! (d'una altra banda, ciutat encantadora... tot i que no té el Balcó del Mediterrani  )

Molt bones festes a tothom!


----------



## Heiwajin

Apa, com a reusenc corroboro el que diu la xupxup, però amb matisos.

Pel que he sentit dir jo, l'enemistat (ara ja molt diluïda) i dedueixo que la frase també, ve del temps en que el senyor de Reus era un castlà (crec) depenent de l'arquebisbe de Tarragona. Simplificant-ho tot una mica, sembla ser que l'esglesia recaptava impostos a Reus que després repercutien a Tarragona (us sona una història similar? ) i va arribar un punt en que la gent de la ciutat es va revoltar contra els taxadors, havent-hi morts pel mig i tot.

Posteriorment les lluites i pugnes entre senyors d'una i altra banda es van anar perpetuant i s'ha anat mantenint la dualitat entre les dues ciutats, ja sigui burgesia (Reus) contra noblesa/església (Tarragona) com amb les diferències de color polític que (fins fa poc) hi havia entre les dues ciutats.

Sigui com sigui, la frase procedeix de Tarragona, sense cap mena de dubte.


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi, això de "fot-li que és de Reus" només em sona lleugerament. El que sí que he sentit moltes vegades (i a favor de Reus) és allò de "*Reus, París i Londres*", que suposo que també us sona: diuen que ve de l'època en què l'aiguardent i els licors europeus es cotitzaven a aquestes tres ciutats... O sigui que... Poca broma, Reus! (d'una altra banda, ciutat encantadora... tot i que no té el Balcó del Mediterrani  )



De veritat? Així ja sé d'on ve el títol del nou disc dels Whiskyns! 

Bones festes!


----------



## Laia

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi, això de "fot-li que és de Reus" només em sona lleugerament. El que sí que he sentit moltes vegades (i a favor de Reus) és allò de "*Reus, París i Londres*", que suposo que també us sona: diuen que ve de l'època en què l'aiguardent i els licors europeus es cotitzaven a aquestes tres ciutats... O sigui que... Poca broma, Reus! (d'una altra banda, ciutat encantadora... tot i que no té el Balcó del Mediterrani  )


 
Jo em pensava que això era la ruta de l'avellana! jeje


P.D.: i no us fiqueu tant amb els de Reus eeeeh jeje que Reus ens ha donat catalans cèlebres com Gaudí!... (per cert Reus i Tarragona... res al costat de Sabadell i Terrassa!!! )


----------



## betulina

Laia said:


> (per cert Reus i Tarragona... res al costat de Sabadell i Terrassa!!! )



Segurament és per la distància que hi ha des de Badalona, però la veritat és que per mi "l'enemistat" entre ciutats que conec més és aquesta, la de Sabadell i Terrassa. De Reus i Tarragona ho vaig saber quan van començar a sortir els del Terrat, amb en Buenafuente i l'Oriol Grau que s'anaven picant, la veritat... 

"Fot-li, que és de Reus" no ho havia sentit mai fins que un dia la Mei ho va dir en algun post d'algun altre fil.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Fot-li! que és de Reus! no recordo haver-la sentida gaire, però em sona.

Imaginava que la rivalitat entre Reus i Tarragona venia de tenir la capitalitat de la província, igual com entre Girona i Figueres, i ja que ho heu tret entre Terrassa i Sabadell ja que aquesta darrera és la capital de la comarca.

Actualment ho veig força atenuat, us ho dic perquè vaig neixer a Sabadell i la major part de la meva vida l'estic vivint a Terrassa.

No crec que es tracti ara de fer un llistat d'avantatges i inconvenients de cada una.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Heiwajin

Santa wikipedia...

Sense poder saber-ne el grau de fiabilitat, he trobat això a la wikipedia:
Cambrer i castlà de Reus

És prou curtet.


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Fot-li al segle XIV, i així ha anat, i diria que al XXI més o menys tot va igual.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## belén

Us recordo que aquest fil trata de l'expresió "Fot-li! que és de Reus!" i per tant, he esborrat els missatges que traten de la rivalitat entre Sabadell i Tarrassa ja que, com sabeu, el fòrum serveix per discutir temes llingüístics i no culturals.
Gràcies,
Belén 

 I si qualqú em pot corregir les faltes, estaré molt agraïda


----------



## betulina

belén said:


> Us recordo que aquest fil tracta de l'expressió "Fot-li! que és de Reus!" i, per tant, he esborrat els missatges que tracten de la rivalitat entre Sabadell i Terrassa, ja que, com sabeu, el fòrum serveix per (a) discutir temes lingüístics i no culturals.
> Gràcies,
> Belén
> 
> I si qualcú em pot corregir les faltes, estaré molt agraïda



Espero que et serveixi, Belén.


----------



## jaume60

betulina said:


> Espero que et serveixi, Belén.


 
Hola,

Tens raó i hem de procurar que la qüestió no es degradi cap a discusions de si som més macos que els demes.

De totes formes no podem oblidar que moltes expresions neixen de fets de la vida mateixa, si més no pot servir per adonar-nos de la fotesa en l'origen.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------

